# Eureka Mignon ?



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just a question for a future purchase , is the Eureka Mignon and the Nuova Simonelli MCI made to the same design as they look identical from the images on google ?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

same grinder


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cheers


----------

